# Kawasaki : Ninja 2007 Kawasaki Ninja 250 Electric Motorcycle Vehicle Conversion 72v 6



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $550.00* (14 Bids)
End Date: Tuesday Jun-05-2012 20:45:12 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

